# soy food products linked to thyroid



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*soy food products linked to thyroid cancer*
http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/soya.asp

*Can soy foods block the absorption of synthroid*http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=17011

*Soy Testimonies*http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/02testimonies.htm

*Phytoestrogens and Thyroid Cancer Risk *- The San Francisco Bay Area Thyroid Cancer Study http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/11/1/43.full


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I grew up a vegeatarian and had heaps of soy food. I remember being 5, my mum saying we won't be eating meat anymore. I don't know whether or not all that soy effected by thyroid. It could be although my mum eats soy and never had a thyroid problem.

I heard that soy is alright in small doses just aslong as people get enough iodine in their diet

I stay away from soy now.

except it is in mainly everything

Also I come to think all these so called health foods are not healthy at all


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I grew up a vegeatarian and had heaps of soy food. I remember being 5, my mum saying we won't be eating meat anymore. I don't know whether or not all that soy effected by thyroid. It could be although my mum eats soy and never had a thyroid problem.
> 
> I heard that soy is alright in small doses just aslong as people get enough iodine in their diet
> 
> ...


Well; I was a bit amused because if your mum was hyperthyroid, the soy would serve to stabilize that. All this stuff is "tricky!"

Food for thought! Hey, a pun!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian and I don't get enough protein. Before Graves' I bought a bunch of soy milk for the protein. When found out about soy products I throw them all out without having or drinking one. I read my labels and avoid as much as possible all these bad things. I did read that fermented soy was/is ok.

Its not only thyroid, I believe one blamed breast cancer on soy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> I'm a vegetarian and I don't get enough protein. Before Graves' I bought a bunch of soy milk for the protein. When found out about soy products I throw them all out without having or drinking one. I read my labels and avoid as much as possible all these bad things. I did read that fermented soy was/is ok.
> 
> Its not only thyroid, I believe one blamed breast cancer on soy.


That would be true about the cancer because soy is estrogenic. That is why we see early pubertal development in children, breasts on men (aside from some other reasons also) and increased cancer.

Most all fast food has soy not only in their burgers but other products as well.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, that certainly is interesting! I had no idea!


----------

